# Comfort Colors By Chouinard Offers 1565 Heavyweight Hooded Pullover Sweat Shirt



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Brand new from Chouinard is a heavyweight hooded pullover sweat shirt made of 
80% cotton/20% polyester. Featuring 10-ounce fabric, style 1565 is dyed with slow-fade pigments creating a super soft feel and a worn look. Distressed edges on the cuffs, shoulder seams, pockets and waistband further enhance this garment’s vintage appeal.

This unisex sweat shirt has raglan sleeves and a thermal-lined hood with a flat, matching drawstring. It also features the classic front pouch pocket. Sizes range from small up to 3XL. Some colors include sage, sandstone, midnight, ice blue, mustard, hemp and burnt orange. 

For more information, contact Comfort Colors By Chouinard at (802) 223-8223; e-mail: [email protected] or go to www.dyehouse.com.


----------

